# People wandering on to your property?!(and they came back!)



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok, question for you all. How many of you have had crazy people just wonder onto your property to look at your goats?! :scratch: 

Today we had this lady wander down to our barn so her little kids could see our goats! I thought she was crazy. She had to come down our driveway, around our cars and behind/beside our garage to see the goats and find us. She scared the crap out of my mom. Kinda funny! (Sorry mom but it was) 

You can't see the goats from our front yard and I like it like that to avoid people coming onto our property. Half the time I have buyers pull up and ask me if they are at the wrong house. he he he :ROFL:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Wow! How'd she know they were there??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

She said she hears them yelling every once and a while, so that's how she knew they were there.


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

:ROFL:

I don't blame her. If I thought my neighbors had goats (before) I would have visited them all the time! (Now) I just visit my own


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

It probably would have been more appropriate had she gone to the front door first, but I have had an experience with a person being here when I wasn't and it irked me :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

my goats are the first thing you see -- big red barn is dead give away from the street. But even then people here know that trespassing is bound to get you in trouble -- yup we are nasty New Jersians and we like it that way. :wink:

I would never expect to see someone on our property unannounced


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Yeah, they should have asked first.

I wouldn't have any problem with people visiting with the goats if they came to me and and asked prior to doing so. It would bother me, however, to look out the window and just see some stranger messing around by my goats...or anywhere else on my property for that matter.

Where we live, you can't see our house, yard, or goats from the road and we don't have close neighbors so if someone comes up our driveway, they either have some business with us or they are not for the right thing.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

WOW, I would of freaked out. I do get people stop all the time on the side of the road and watch them, when the goats are out front, but never has anyone just come on to the barn. I think it also because I know most everyone, or I should say my husband does. He is a teacher. Everyone knows where we live because of the goats.
I do know people ask the DH if they can come by and see the goats, and he always says, "well, you better get with the wife on that first. He tells people I have the bucks and that he does not want them near them.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

nope , our great pyr looks prety scary running at you 'smiling' and we have no trespassing signs all over. salesmen who come down our drive usually turn around at the top of our driveway. :shades:

one lady did brave the dog and ignore the signs to see If I was in trouble, she heard screams and thought we were in trouble...nope, it was breeding season.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

We used to have problems with "weekenders" driving onto the property to check out the goats.... they would drive right past the "no trespassing" signs. I traded those for a homemade sign saying "BEWARE: Guard Dog on duty. Trespassers could be dinner!"

Not a single trespasser since.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

LOVE THE SIGN Miss MM!!!

I don't mind if people want to see my goats, I just prefer a knock on the door first


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

WOW - they would have had an EAR full if it was me or my husband!!!

I don't mind either if they come and see the goats, but they must call first to come onto the property - or they might be met with a couple mastiffs or a gun!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

LOL I love that sign. :slapfloor:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I don't want people to think I'm rude by putting up a no trespassing sign in our driveway. It's a pretty small town. Not sure how to go about it tactfully.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Heck - I got them every 100 feet or so on both sides of my driveway - I ain't playin' - LOL!

I guess I just get paranoid because I don't have "neighbors" - they are all at the bottom of the hill and I don't have padlocks on my gates. Most of my customers meet me in town and I don't have very many that come to the ranch, as I am always scared of the "we know what she has and she works so we are going to go take it" type thing.

Also the coyotes have been coming closer and closer to the property (thanks to Monster's screams all night long from being seperated from momma) - so hubby is actually entertaining the idea of letting me get an LDG pup for the does.... Ohhhhh I hope so!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

haha - forgot to add this


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I have heard of people taking goats off of peoples property. A friend of mine solid some whehters to someone who was going to butcher them. no biggie till they came home a week later to find the same people loading up some of her does into the back of the truck. a gate will sometimes detour people. a lot of people are too lazy to get out and open a gate. If your pens boarders a road i highly suggest a line of electric wire or two at the top to keep people from climbing or reaching over. 
People seem to be getting braver these days, i prefere people not to walk onto my property un announced, a knock on the door is best. But i have never had this problem.
beth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

that is not right ...of people to just help themselves ...and not ask.....that would not set right with me...  ....as for signs ...here are some idea's.... :wink:

... maybe make a sign up like ..." Goat office" at your door...and have one of these signs displayed....it isn't telling them in a mean way....hopefully they will ask first this way.... :greengrin: :hug:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

We've had problems with vandalism in the past..... probably just a mischevious teenager or something, but we've had our fences taken down in places and gates messed with to the point that the horses could just push on it and get out if they wanted to - we could have had horses all over the county. Not good when we have boarded horses we are responsible for.

Anyway, local law enforcement was worthless....... they couldn't do anything unless we had hard evidence as to who it was ( we had ideas, but no proof ) and neither would they patrol a private road in the middle of the night. They did say I cannot post a sign saying "no trespassing - violators may be shot.' But did suggest I put a sign out warning about the LGD........ no problems since. (knocking on wood)


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I guess she should be glad she wandered onto your property and not mine...

I don't play around.

But then again, I'm a mean Texan. :greengrin:

Gun stays near the door at all times.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*



> But then again, I'm a mean Texan.


aww but texas is soo cute and small. LOL just kidding. :greengrin: :wink:

Good ideas pam, try putting up 'nice' signs


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Them's fightin' words thar!

:ROFL:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

If they ask I have no problem with it, but I would throw a FIT if someone just walked up and started messing with them. Plus I've got my horse and sheep there too. Of course they'd probably have to worry more about the combination of my boyfriend and I, he's had stuff stolen off of his property before. He happens to have a gun in just about every room as well. :wink: He's also going to teach me how to use each of the guns just in case. (and when that happens they won't want to be anywhere near me! lol)


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Don't be afraid of being rude. She was actually trespassing, which is against the law after all... I would never mess with people's animals without asking first 

Our old neighbors used to mess with my horse when he was in the lower field. It ticked me off, but there wasnt much I could do... :GAAH:

Some of these signs are hilarious


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

how awful i'd hate it 
but we live in the country so that sort of thing don't happen 

ps if they did they'd be met by up to 7 maremma dogs depending where the dogs are  
very handy we've never had a problem with anyone since we got them
bar the fact that someone did steal one of UNRELIABLE maremmas--we had bought them as older dogs an she did'nt 
like sheep  
serves them right


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

No, I haven't actually had anyone wonder onto our property, but our pasture runs parallel with the road for a short spell and people often walk our road and the tracks out behind our property and they do sometimes stop and watch or talk to the goats. I don't particularly like that, but if they don't do anything but look that's ok. I have also had people ask if they can come up the driveway to see them better or if their kids can pet a goat. I have no problem with that since they ask.

You mentioned people thinking they're at the wrong place, yes we get that too. LOL When you come down our road and see our house, we have a very small front yard so you'd never guess there are goats out back. So people pass us and as they go down the hill they see the pasture and the goats and then they know. Problem is there's nothing but woods and brush across the street from us and the same just pass us so they have to go up the road a ways to find a turn around. LOL

So when they come back down they see us. You probably remember that. Granted it was dark when you were here. I really want to finish my farm sign so people know they're at the right place.

I am all for asserting yourself too to protect your property and animals. If its a loner or a questionable subject then I have hubby go out with the bb gun for the sake of getting the point across. If its a lady and kids I just tell them to ask and we don't have a problem, but we don't like for people to be out on the property without us here. That usually would work. Or of course the simple, post signs. I do have signs but haven't hung them yet.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I had my brother in law bring his daughter, 4 step kids, and his wife's parents on to our property when we were not home without asking to "see" the animals. I wouldn't have ever had a problem if they would have "CALLED" and asked..... not just wonder up on the property. thankfully they didn't let any animals out of the gate - but you don't see me going to his home and going up in his garage to show someone his jeep.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*



> Good ideas pam, try putting up 'nice' signs


 Thanks KAtrina...LOL :greengrin:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

We have 7 dogs and a motion sensor at the front gates that beeps in the house if there is any activity at the gate. All the goats except our 6 weedeaters are far from the road and out of view.
Had the experience of having 2 of our ex-racing greyhounds get let out the gate earlier this week by the guys from the electric company driving in to check the meter on the barn. They usually call first but this time they just opened up the gate and drove in while the two dogs went racing out and off down the road with cars at 45mph. Greyhounds can run at 45mph so catching them on foot is hardly an option. The male "Farmer" that got out was a well-known racing dog with many wins around the county before we adopted him so know he can reach top speeds. My Mom and I tried to chase them on foot as my Dad got in the car and followed them. He had to pick us up along the way as we were loosing ground on the dogs fast. Fortunately they stopped at a house to visit with a dog about a half mile down the road where we were able to catch one. The other turned and ran back down the road again toward home. She ran in front of cars twice along the way. It is as dangerous as having a deer running on the road as having one of these type of dogs on the loose. She did stop when she got to the house and we were able to get her back in the yard from there. Now we have to keep the gates locked at all times because we never know who might come in unannounced.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I get a little irritated when people show up unannounced but would *never* be rude to them about it. I just smile and let them see the goats. It doesn't happen very often. We have a dog who is a very good guard and scares most people off.


----------



## TNP (Sep 26, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

My gates are locked, and I have custom-made signs that say "No trespassing. This area under 24-hour video surveillance" with a made up name of a security company. I do have cameras up, but I monitor them myself, not a security company, but I want trespassers to think they are being monitored by a professional company. It was mostly due to mean neighbors that I've had lots of trouble with, but I noticed nobody wanders onto my property anymore, and I rarely get a door-to-door salesman either.  I had lots of strange characters coming around here before I put the signs up.

I don't have the goats running in the yard yet. They're still out in the dog pen behind my house. But this weekend I hope to have the rest of the fence and barn finished, and then they will be able to be seen from the street if they're in certain areas of the yard. I don't think people will be too interested though. This is a farming community, so it's not unusual to see goats around here. But if someone did want to see them, I would have no problem with it, as long as they come and ask first, or only come up to the fence and not try to climb over the fence.


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Well, people showing up like that and just wandering your property are just plain rude. I do have a rifle on hand, and a nice english shepherd, who isn't so nice if you try to come thru the gate without an escort. :wink:

I'd like to be nice to people, but I'm out in the country and by myself during the day when hubby is at work. So better safe than sorry in my book. Seems like some folks have lost all their common sense these days.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I didn't know there was any other greyhound people on here. I have one, use to have two. Ace is 9 so he's no spring chicken either. Anyway, we have signs on our gates but I'm here all the time anyway so I tend to see and know if someones here. I can see the entire pasture from the house and we have cameras in the barn so its unusal for us not to know if someones here. We can hear the goats well too.

I would still prefer to have a screen between our pasture and the road though.


----------



## dvfreelancer (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Wow, you wouldn't want to do that around here. You'd be waist deep in deputies at my place and there are a lot of places you'd have a high probability of getting shot. Even when we show up at a fire or EMS call we yell FIRE DEPARTMENT! before going in anywhere. Especially places that are not well lit and set back from the road. Reflective vests are mandatory. That just astounds me someone would do that.

Here we have people pull over and watch the goats from the road, that's no problem. We also have a very unique house that gets a lot of attention. We've had people pull in and ask if about how it was built.

Basically, we live in a big steel barn. 1/3 is a 4 bedroom, two story house. 2/3's is attached garage with drive through doors, 220 outlets for welding and overhead arc lights. When it's empty, I can actually drive around inside my garage. Okay, a tight circle but I can do it. All my fire department buddies have garage envy. Sometimes I go over to their place, just so I can tease them about their dinky little garage.

Size does matter. :thumbup:


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

We dont have them problems out here in the Iowa backwoods. it may seem kinda rude to some folks, but there is a prison near, and IF someone was dumb enough to walk through the sign, my half great pir half mountain cur's would put a hurtin on them they'd not soon forget! then they meet the 12.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

WE have it all the time. Try haven Mini horses, mini llamas and goats in a pasture near the road because of haven a petting zoo. You are doing your chores and you have a person drive right into the drive way and get out and walk into your barn. WE do have no tresspassing signs up but I am begining to think people can not read.

I like it when people pull up and ask you if you have ponies for sale cause you have 10 in a field that you use for the pony ride part. They insist you must have one for sale and it will be kind of you to sell one to them so we do not have that mouth to feed over the winter. They even try to buy our retired ones. Most of our ponies are used in for pony rides almost every weekend. We need them for our wheel and also lead line. We have had more then one offer for our old ponies that are to live out there life in the field and enjoying themselves. We have had the same guys ask us 3 times to sell him a pony and every time we tell him no.

Our babies we put in the zoo. Everyone insists they are for sale cause we have so many goats that we need to let them take our babies off there hands. I have one of my little ones in the baby pen at the petting zoo liek Dude or Natasha and they want them cause they are so cute.

Walking my girls and Eini around the farm people stop with there cars and want to pet them. I do nto want my girls and Eini thinking that the cars are something that they can just walk up too and get petted through the windows.

When people insits on me selling one of the babies on the farm or in the zoo this is what I tell them.

For us to sell one of our babies to you. First off to start off the process you need to pay me a million dollars and that is no refundable. This is to jsut open up the talks this dose not inculd the sale price. Then while the talks are open it cost a million dollar for each week and talks will last about anywhere for 6 to 10 weeks and this is not inculded in the price for the animal and this is no refundable. NOw we can talk about the price for the animal. The price start off at one billion dollars and we have to have that up front in cash.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I haven't seen anyone wander onto our property to look at the goats yet (not that it hasn't happened), but we have had a nosy neighbor come look at the goats and stuff while i'm not there (our other neighbor told us) We have had problems in the past not regarding our goats or horses where we've had pheasant hunters using our hay stack as a camp out! They climbed to the top, brought their chairs, guns, and dogs and then used our apple orchard for hunting pheasants hiding out in there. Lets just say we were not happy with them ESPECIALLY since we had workers out in the orchard picking apples!! We have also had a next door neighbor (the only neighbor by our house mind you) come over and steal 6 puppies during the night because "they were crying"!! The lady ended up calling us the next evening telling us she had them...we had looked all day for them!!! My dad also caught a guy stealing our deisel fuel off our property...called the cops and the guy took off running. They didn't find him right away, but eventually he got charged. So I am pretty concenrned with trespassers. I just recently put up a heavy duty fence that hopefully will keep people out, but I need to go put signs out there. We have a LGD by our goats and she DOES NOT like strangers so she helps a lot.


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Yes we have been long-time greyhound people. The first one we adopted lived to be 14 1/2 and after she passed away last year we adopted 2 more females and then a male this Spring.
Here are some photos of the 3 we have now. Coco(racing name Courageous Coco) is the brown-colored one, Farmer(racing name Courageous Farmer) is the black one with Coco. Farmer and Coco are littermates. The adoption kennel contacted us this Spring to say her brother just came off a track in FL and they were bringing him back to OR and asked if we would like to adopt him. So he barely stayed a day at the adoption kennel before he found a home.
The other black one with the funny ears is Dolly(racing name Oxbow Zombie). Dolly must have never gotten a chance to be a puppy because she is just like a big puppy.
Find it amazing how fast they adjust to living in a home after having lived their whole lives in a kennel. For about 2 days Farmer didn't know if it was okay to sleep on the soft dog beds but he got over that quickly.

Never had anyone come in the yard unannounced to see the goats probably because we have so many dogs. The greyhounds actually would invite anyone in as they love everyone but they look so big they still make good watch dogs. The best watch dog we ever had was actually a standard poodle.
We have a sign with a greyhound pic that says- I can make it to the fence in 3 seconds CAN YOU? Don't hang it out on the fence though. It is in the mud room.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Texas has the Castle Law now so we don't have as many people coming down our road any more. Mostly people with business there or lost pipeline/oil well people. They come up the driveway and drive right back out. It helps that we have a sign out at the front gate that says "THIS IS A PRIVATE ROAD AND WE CHERISH OUR PRIVACY!" Of course the LGDs raising Caine and the psycho heeler Yogi going berzerk in the yard is kind of discouraging to thieves. If they get through Yogi then they have accomplished something!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I have seen this one on ebay:










I have had a lot of people stopping to look at or take pictures of my goats. I have had some vandlizing and stealing of some signs I painted to put on my fence. (next time I'm wrapping the back of them with barbed wire, they will get a nice surprise when they go to steal them) I have also had some dummies throw cans in our pasture.

I'm going to keep a nice smelly buck in the pasture near the road, so maybe they won't come around anymore.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

lol I had no idea this would be such a popular topic.

The issue I have with putting up a sign is that the house is rented and one of our neighbors is the landlords parents. So I don't want them to feel we are being rude. The other neighbor we have I never see.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

Here is another one that I like better:

Though I don't like the pose on the goat...


----------



## dfsumner (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

We just spent a week at our homestead in Georiga, (waiting to get retired). I have one neighbor on my 25 acre property clean out a fence row. How nice of him you say  However he used a bull dozier to do it (about 500 feet of fence row). Large trees on my property were pushed up in too two large piles. (Most were trash trees). He didn't put the trash piles on his side, but right in my pasture. I went over to see him and we discussed the sitituation. I never said THANK YOU. This week as we speak he is burning the piles, and has the person with the dozier on standby to clean up this mess. He said he was doing me a favor :shrug: The piles are at least forty feet in diamerter. Next time he will ask first or talk to my attorney later.

Daniel


----------



## powderhooves (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

I would have freaked out!!!! I have people asking to see the goats and making plans but never anyone just coming on our property. I'm a nervous nilly anyway. I've also read too much about goats being snatched. Seems she could have stopped and asked first. I get nervous whenever there is a knock on the door. We don't get many visitors. I've had people break down and come up to the door and it put me on edge. Guess I watch too many crime TV shows.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*



> The issue I have with putting up a sign is that the house is rented and one of our neighbors is the landlords parents. So I don't want them to feel we are being rude. The other neighbor we have I never see.


 Well ...maybe you can warn them ...that it isn't meant for them.....and they are always welcome ...they will understand.... :wink: :hug:

Cool signs ...Dreamchaser :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: People wandering on to your property?!*

OMG They are back again!!!!!!!!!!!!! The no trespassing sign is going up tonight.

They at least knocked on the door this time... but no, in the middle of me having a meal I am not going to get up and entertain little kids. I HATE little kids!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry: :veryangry:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is just absolutely rude


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

She had three flipping little kids with her this time and not even the same ones!!! :scratch: They were running around the yard chasing our turkeys and everything. She had no control over them. Next time I'm telling her to get off the property or I'm calling the cops. :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :veryangry: :angry: :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Uhhhggg...I am so sorry. Yep...I know exactly how you feel...I would tell her the same thing next time she comes. You're not running a petting zoo!! I also cannot stand when people bring their kids to look at goats or horses and the parents don't control them at all, let them chase the goats, be loud, and run around my animals. It's just plain RUDE!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

put up no a trespassing sign....
if they don't obey it 
call the police ------it is your right------and stand to your digs-----


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

I could loan you Yogi. She bites anything that isn't Gwen or I!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Wouldn't she bite runaround then?


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Her yard would be like a dead zone for a while but the people wouldn't come back once Yogi latched onto them! Put a dog that barks a lot in the yard. Sometimes that's all you need to get rid of nosy people!


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Or just be downright rude and tell them to stay the "hades" away!


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

maybe a cranky lama or alpaca that SPITS....
or a good dog....


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well there is a Beware Of Dog sign now cause we do have dogs and my mom's can sound pretty vicious when he wants. We are also going to try and put a gate up to block the driveway. That way she would have to climb over the front wall of rocks covered in poison ivy, or come back through the woods(also full of poison ivy). 

I'm also going to tell her to leave next time and threaten to call the cops if needed.


----------



## crow (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I may sound rude to some, and just plain crazy to others, but folks would be (and are ) aproached with my 12 ga in hand when (if) someone ever walked through my signs! I would not of let it go by the first time! what about when your gone and they all show up and next thing you know you got your goats and such runnin loose? I dont mean to sound like the crazy old goatman with a house fulla guns. :shades: ...but I live close to a prison farm that has already had escapees visit this farm! when I set up to show my herd or whatever thats diffrent, but you cant have folks just thinkin its ok to show up and have a little party on your farm with whatever they feel. being frendly and such dont mean letting folk just use your place as they see fit. perhaps this person has some mental issues? please dont take me wrong, I aint being mean hearted but most folks at least round here dont do things like that.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The biggest thing I would worry about is liability issues. There are so many nuts out there right now. What if this lady were to get injured on your property or say she did or her kids??? That could be a real wreck! So get those no trespassing signs up immediately as those can help really help or save you if something should happen. :thumb:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

I got permission from my boss to tell people to get lost and what is funny when you tell them to get lost while you are walking your nubian.

Huntting season is comen up and I will be starten my partols of the woods. Ya this time I will take my "Big dog" goat!


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

We don't have goats yet, but we have had problems with trespassers. This farm had been for sale for a while and was a really good deal, so even after we took the for sale sign down people would always come down our driveway... which is really long and at the end of a dead end street. Most would turn around when they saw that we were living here, but we had one guy that insisted on showing his wife around the property so he could fuss at her about dragging her feet since they wanted to buy the place. He scared the poo outta me, how mad he was. I was just standing there holding the baby and hubby was all the way in the back pasture.

So after that we fixed the gate and put a lock on it. It has kept out everyone, but now our only other neighbors are offended. They said that they don't usually have a problem with trespassers on our street (we're the only two on our street) because they have attack dogs and guns, but we told them about the people driving up and honestly, I think if we got goats and people found out about it, the whole neighborhood would be back by our house. And it's not like I hate kids or anything because I have 4 of them, but I'm worried about unruly kids messing with my property, my animals, etc. and if someone got hurt on my property.

Daniel - My cousin is going through that, too. Her and her hubby have a couple acres and her neighbor comes over to their house to fill holes in their driveway, but just made a huge mud mess. He also comes onto their property while they're gone or sleeping. And the other neighbors let their dogs into their yard. Her husband doesn't want to cause any tension between all the neighbors, but she is tired of people and animals trespassing.


----------

